# Official Toronto Frags aftermath thread!!!!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I had a blast being there for the couple of hours I was there and I think Marg did a great job with this.
The taco's were great
The people were amazing
Quite a few vendors (some I've never seen before)
Awesome raffle prizes

I could only hope there is another one next year and hopefully a bigger and flatter venue. If I'm available next year I would be more than happy to help out or even able to sell a few things.

What did everyone else get? Pics Pics Pics!!!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Margaret for organizing this first class event.

Regards and best wishes for the next year 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*frag show*

it was an amazing event ...thanks for all the people behind the scene who made this happen ...and yes to all the venders keep fragging......
thanks 
tom

heres what my wife purchased ....lol while I was waiting to here the results of the raffle..........
again great time ,great venders .
cheers to all who sold frags to my wife .

forgot to mention that I also got a bubble magnus float valve from phil...
thanks man .


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

What a great turnout!

Here is the only picture I was able to take during the entire show.

Isabelle having a hard time parting with her hoarded corals. ;D


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Your product was amazing and Isabelle was nice enough to let me take a few pics of your products. I can't wait until you guys are open so I can come in and pick a few things out.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

tom g said:


> it was an amazing event ...thanks for all the people behind the scene who made this happen ...and yes to all the venders keep fragging......
> thanks
> tom
> 
> ...


Hey, I recognize a couple of those frags. Cheers right back at you!
Thank you very much and wearing your Leaf jersey was also a good choice today. Their win tonight was a fun game to watch.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I got these, don't ask me how much


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bill*

deff plan on making a road trip out your way ...thanks again for the time u spent to talk to us .
cheers 
tom


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

And also this cute lobo (similar picture):


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

notclear said:


> And also this cute lobo (similar picture):


Cheater!!! The fix was in!!! 

I can't believe the prizing!!

I can't believe how many people I know due to this hobby! For the people who wanted to put a face to me, I was the guy with the San Jose Sharks jersey on.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Cheater!!! The fix was in!!!


You should ask Roger!


----------



## pulpfiction1 (Jun 20, 2013)

i was looking forward to many more pictures,these events are so much fun and the people you meet so interesting


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Tom! So sorry I couldnt stay longer to chat you guys up D: It was really nice to see you!

I got some pics, but I ran out of space before I could get more shots of the front room. D:


















My kiddo was thrilled! She wanted to wear her shirt asap and then wanted it frontwards and backwards at different parts of the show. LOL She died over the clowns at Krakens table and really liked the baby ones at advanced reef. Thanks so much for the great day everyone!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Here are some photos for those who missed out on the amazing event 























































































~Tony


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

This was a great show, the venue was really cool, hats off to Margaret.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I ended up getting the hannah checker from Bill and some phyto from Phil as a prize!!! Everyone knew me there as the "carrot" guy.

If you missed it, I brought a few carrots


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hanna checker*

which checker did u get dave....


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I ended up getting the hannah checker from Bill and some phyto from Phil as a prize!!! Everyone knew me there as the "carrot" guy.
> 
> If you missed it, I brought a few carrots


Oh I saw your 2 huge bag of carrots! Do you even lift bro? 

~Tony


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

notclear said:


> You should ask Roger!


Don't hate the playa' hate the game!  
No fix, I just have the mojo workin' that's all. My wife didn't believe I won those items at the summer show, so I think she had my daughter come with me to make sure I didn't *win* again lol. Imagine her surprise... 

I posted this on the other thread but this is my favourite pick from yesterday.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha! Yea those bags of carrots were awesome! I brought some items myself, felt nice. <3

Realllllly nice pics!!

I didn't win that 8 gallon.... but! I know I want one now. LOL

Ohhhh who had the table by the back door with the T shirts. I totally forgot to pic up some. My mum is a clown fish freak.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Ciddian said:


> Haha! Yea those bags of carrots were awesome! I brought some items myself, felt nice. <3
> 
> Realllllly nice pics!!
> 
> ...


pretty sure you are talking about reefertee's


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

J_T said:


> pretty sure you are talking about reefertee's


You mean this guy?


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I had a great time at the show although I am very disappointed to look back on it and realize I never got managed to get away from my table to meet hardly anyone. 

I was in a serious coma a few years back back and have memory issues so I apologize if I met you and later seem to have forgot you. (that is also why I make my forum messages so detailed) So I'll take the time right now to say that I liked every person I met. I had a great time 

Next one we should have some way of identifying forum members. I'd have been more than happy to have offered discounts to members if for no other reason than it would mean they would have to introduce themselves.

Who had a Beer Battered Fish Taco? At first I was like $10 for a taco? But it was two tacos and they were so friggin amazing I was hoping for gas so the taste would linger 

Margaret, you did an awesome job. Thank you for all of your work. I hope you turned a profit. It would be wonderful if there could be 2 of these every year. Considering the turnout for the first one I really can't see how it would not build on itself and get bigger, busier and better.

My only complaint was parking and not the lack of it, but rather that some people decided to park their darn vehicles right in the middle of the loading area making almost everyone else work much much harder than was necessary. I saw the worst offender leave and he didn't even have anything significant to load. I hurt my back and worked myself almost to the point of hypoglycemic shock (I'm not exaggerating) getting ready just do he could have a great parking spot. Hope saving him walking an extra 30 feet was worth it. 

That is my only complaint and that aside, it was a great experience I am looking forward to future events.


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm the one who won the 8 gallon tank!

I'll put up a thread eventually charting my progress with it. (Which will undoubtedly horrify some of other attendees because it's going to be a freshwater planted for the next few years, not a frag tank, but I promise I'll be working hard to make it gorgeous.  )

I really enjoyed attending the show, seeing the frags and how much things cost, and eavesdropping on all kinds of informative conversation. I will definitely be dipping into saltwater one day.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You!!! LOL Naw congrats on that win! 

Awe thanks guys, Yup that is the dude I was meaning to buy from.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

housebatbetta said:


> I'm the one who won the 8 gallon tank!
> 
> I'll put up a thread eventually charting my progress with it. (Which will undoubtedly horrify some of other attendees because it's going to be a freshwater planted for the next few years, not a frag tank, but I promise I'll be working hard to make it gorgeous.  )
> 
> I really enjoyed attending the show, seeing the frags and how much things cost, and eavesdropping on all kinds of informative conversation. I will definitely be dipping into saltwater one day.


I met your partner in the parking lot as she was holding the aquarium and I had commented about how it was a great prize!! Sorry to hear about it being a saltwater tank but it's actually better as a freshwater tank anyways.

When you guys are ready to dive into the fun and exciting world of saltwater give any one of us a shout and we would be glad to help.


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> I met your partner in the parking lot as she was holding the aquarium and I had commented about how it was a great prize!! Sorry to hear about it being a saltwater tank but it's actually better as a freshwater tank anyways.
> 
> When you guys are ready to dive into the fun and exciting world of saltwater give any one of us a shout and we would be glad to help.


Aww, that's so sweet of you, thank you!

The tank itself is multi-purpose, I think, it's just the lights that are more meant for frag. We've got them safely tucked away until we need them.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*"Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner......"*

For the record; I purchased my tickets last minute when "last call" was made over the speaker system. Since proceeds were going to charity, I bought a nice stack. I randomly put my tickets into boxes as the deadline was approaching. Before conspiracy theorists go overtime....please read below.  lol

My haul from the raffle:

2 x $50 Gift Certificates from Aquatic Kingdom - Of which I gladly redistributed to fellow reefers close by. I won't be personally using them. Daniel and staff have always treated me well; so I thought I would re-distribute the "love"and send in other customers. For the record; most GTA LFS, if not all have treated me very well. I'm sure most LFS are tired of seeing me. 

From Two Little Fishies and Reef Wholesale, a reef-care package composed of:
~ Julian's Thing
~ Veggie Mag
~ AcroPower Amino Acid Formula for SPS Corals 500 mL
~ NPX Bioplastics
~ PhosBan 150g

From Two Little Fishies and Reef Wholesale, a nano reef-care package composed of:
~ Julian's Thing
~ Nano Mag
~ AquaStik 4oz. red

I already have "Julian's Thing" - insert joke here ___________ . I LOVE "Julian's Thing" - insert 2nd joke here __________ . I have already given 1 out and will be giving the other out later to promote the product and Reef Wholesale.  The magnets and Aquastik (epoxy) I may have duplicates of in my basement....I'll probably hand those out too. 

I'm curious to compare the AcroPower to my current Aquavitro Fuel. I'm keeping the NPX Bio Plastics to compare with my current Nitra-Guard Biocubes, and the PhosBan with my RowaPhos. 

Flavio from Advanced Reef Aquatics kindly "hooked me up" with a brand spanking new Vertex 100 GPD with Booster Pump......"yes".....I paid for this item. lol

The only piece that I walked away with (since I'm upgrading) was a very nice Sunset Mille from MJC.....and before anyone asks...."yes"....I paid for that piece as well. Thanks guys.

In fact; it was BITTER-sweet for the Aussie pieces R2O Aquariums was selling on my behalf. I miss those pieces already. Sad; I know. lol Ryan pointed out that the Aussie Orange Frogspawn I was selling.....was in fact an Aussie Orange Octobubble. I made a nice dent in the concrete wall after banging my head against it for a while. A big "Thank-you" to member 'gtareef' for offering to babysit my trophy brain.  Enjoy your mini-donuts.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I was sad to have missed out on all the fun but I had to work. LOoks like it was awesome!



Taipan said:


> I already have "Julian's Thing" - insert joke here ___________ . I LOVE "Julian's Thing" - insert 2nd joke here __________ .


Funny, just yesterday on the internets I watched a few Amateur videos of some guy playing with Julian's Thing. He sure did make it squirt, the Acan moneyshot was sweet! I even considered sending off for a Mail Order Julian's thing.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Work - I get it. Priorities. We all have bills to pay. *sighs*

On a happier note: "Ladies and Gentlemen.....we have a winner" (not that it was a contest to being with). I'll give you my 2nd "Julian's Thing" next time we meet. Cheers.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Sweet! 
Are you going to the MAST meeting tonight? I'll be there. There's an AquaticLog demo tonight.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No MAST tonight. Sorry. If Alex is going.....I'll give it to him  Hey....with a response like that....how could you not win?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> I was sad to have missed out on all the fun but I had to work. LOoks like it was awesome!
> 
> Funny, just yesterday on the internets I watched a few Amateur videos of some guy playing with Julian's Thing. He sure did make it squirt, the Acan moneyshot was sweet! I even considered sending off for a Mail Order Julian's thing.


Woah Woah!

~Tony


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> I was sad to have missed out on all the fun but I had to work. LOoks like it was awesome!
> 
> Funny, just yesterday on the internets I watched a few Amateur videos of some guy playing with Julian's Thing. He sure did make it squirt, the Acan moneyshot was sweet! I even considered sending off for a Mail Order Julian's thing.


lol, that is just wrong


----------

